# Bruises on my inner knees



## Joe (18 Oct 2008)

After my ride today a "bruise" has developed on the inside of either knee. They are dark red rather than black/grey/blue. The left one is about the size of a 2p piece, the right more like a 5p piece. They are sore to touch. I've had it on the left knee after a ride before and it's faded quickly, but something can't be right.
Any ideas what's going on?? I'm 99% sure I haven't bashed them on anything.


----------



## fossyant (18 Oct 2008)

Top tube ....................?


----------



## Joe (18 Oct 2008)

Pretty sure it's not. I do naturally ride quite knock kneed, but I have wedges under my cleats and whenever I look my knees appear to be tracking nicely.
I think I would notice any knocks.


----------



## punkypossum (19 Oct 2008)

Maybe you do it when walking in your cycling shoes when off the bike, the duck waddle might make you bash your knees together!!


----------



## dudi (20 Oct 2008)

I get that occasionally... mine's from smashing my knee into my top-tube on a hard incline. I never usually notice doing it as I'm riding quite hard at the time.


----------



## ComedyPilot (20 Oct 2008)

Knocking together from the cold?


----------



## Joe (21 Oct 2008)

dudi said:


> I get that occasionally... mine's from smashing my knee into my top-tube on a hard incline. I never usually notice doing it as I'm riding quite hard at the time.


Maybe I'm the same then, there was a long 25% climb on my ride 
The bruises are slightly above and in from the knobly bit of the inner knee though, is that the same with you?


----------



## dudi (21 Oct 2008)

Joe said:


> Maybe I'm the same then, there was a long 25% climb on my ride
> The bruises are slightly above and in from the knobly bit of the inner knee though, is that the same with you?




Sounds like the same place to me. It could be due to over exuberant swinging f the bike on a climb, or it could be the way your legs rotate... possibly fixable by a wede under the cleats? ?


----------



## Joe (26 Oct 2008)

Ok I've been watching...and it's definitely due to bashing the top tube when climbing hard out of the saddle
I'm already wedged out so I guess I just have to work on my form.


----------

